# An issue close to my heart..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Planking has always been and always will be at the top of my list as far as fun fishin.. I have been reading post from Pier Legend and others about the piers down south getting bought and developed.. Here's a chance to at least voice our views on the subject.. 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/439389378


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I Second That...


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

done


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Never been*

To the piers down south but my name has been added. That selling and building BS is just that,,BS.
#755


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Done, 758!!!


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*petition*

Yep, me too


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Planking has always been and always will be at the top of my list as far as fun fishin.. I have been reading post from Pier Legend and others about the piers down south getting bought and developed.. Here's a chance to at least voice our views on the subject..
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/439389378


Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgemann06 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Me too*

I have fished the OBX for years, hit almost every pier down there....they are not just a fishing/tourist drawl, but they are an OBX icon.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*done*

#778


----------



## Washer (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm in. I love the Bogue Banks and have lost 3 piers in as many years. Some call it progress but its sad.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Done!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...me too,but don't like them already em'n me back with more "causes"  ...the R


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks DD for the notice. 

tight lines
#808


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Done dude*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> ...me too,but don't like them already em'n me back with more "causes"  ...the R


Rollie, anytime you sign one of these petitions scroll down to the bottom and make sure there are no boxes checked. I haven;t gotten any emails and I signed it yesterday morning.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*...me too,but don't like them already em'n me back with more "causes*

Just remember to uncheck the box on the second page and you should not have a problem with them spammin ya..

Allen


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Done


><))))*>


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

done


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Done #907


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Done


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Btt*

Bump


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*NC Piers*

Done, #969. I truly hope our voices are heard.

Ron


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Hell yea i singed it*

Iv been fishing the Bogue inlet Pier for close to 14 years . Iv met some of my closset friends there. when Im i walk down the pier , it takes me 25-30min because I got to stop and chat with everybody I know. When im havin a bad day I drive to the pier and sit and bs with wit somone I know , Hers a good example Tus.night I went to chat wit my budies we ended up spending the night on the king deck just bsin till we dozed off. the 4th of july I helped with the fireworks and helped on the repairs during the winter The first fish I caught was on the pier , my fist kiss and my first beer i had was on the pier 

what are peple going to do when they come down on vacation??

Pluss thers almost no beach front left on EI because its all being developed 


Matt


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Forgot to mention...*

I'm number 850. Like my old Norton motorcycle...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Done. #988. 

Thanks, Kenny.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bump.....*

Btt.....


----------



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

# 1029


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

Done # 1131


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

#1132...


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

1134-- all the way from Kentucky


----------

